# Are 1TB HDD failures still happening ? (Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB )



## detoknight (Jun 24, 2010)

I am building a new rig & have decided for Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB .
Some say that these often fail under the warranty period. 

But I see that Seagate has issued firmware updates for this.
Updated: Seagate 1TB Drives Biting The Dust
Firmware Updates for Seagate Products

I want to know if the freezings happen still after that?
Or should i go for 2x500Gb HDD's
Please advise


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 24, 2010)

I am using WD Caviar Green 1TB SATA HDD just because of these reports. Do not want to take any chances. I have never heard of WD HDDs giving such issues.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2010)

detoknight said:


> I am building a new rig & have decided for Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB .
> Some say that these often fail under the warranty period.
> 
> But I see that Seagate has issued firmware updates for this.
> ...



i have also heard of these issues....
in dat case using 2*500 GB HDD is wise choice....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 24, 2010)

The problem was with .11.

.12 is fine. Though I'd say to go for WD.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2010)

I have been using 7200.12 for few months. recently I dropped it from three feet high onto marble floor and like any other HDD, it died. Took it to seagate service centre, didn't say a word about fall. And guess what, the drive was replaced in four working days. Gave the drive last Saturday evening and I received mail yesterday morning that replacement drive is ready. Went and collected the drive this morning.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 24, 2010)

^^^ hahaha lucky you...anyways they give 5 years of warranty..no..so for 5 years you can use it without fear (only except that you may lose your data).


----------



## static_x (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm using 3x Seagate 1 TB .12 HDDs without a single issue since the past 10-12 months...AFA warranty is concerned now seagate provides only 3 yr warranty in India.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2010)

static_x said:


> I'm using 3x Seagate 1 TB .12 HDDs without a single issue since the past 10-12 months...AFA warranty is concerned now seagate provides only 3 yr warranty in India.



WD gives 5yrs of warranty


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a question. I have 450W SMPS/PSU (Supercomp, yeah I know it is crappy) and it provides only two power cables for SATA HDDs. What if I want to add another HDD? Suggestion to change the PSU are also welcome. Moreover MOBO has only two SATA ports that say SATA1, SATA2. Does that mean I can only attach only two HDDs at a time? If no, how to add more of them? Mine is MSI MOBO, will check more specs/model if you need.


BTW other irrelevant specs of the system, Intel Dual Core 2x1.8 GHz, 2GB RAM, 1+.5 TB HDD (1 TB WD, 500GB Seagate), forgot about the graphics card model but it is 512MB XFX card..


----------



## static_x (Jun 25, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> I have a question. I have 450W SMPS/PSU (Supercomp, yeah I know it is crappy) and it provides only two power cables for SATA HDDs. What if I want to add another HDD? Suggestion to change the PSU are also welcome. Moreover MOBO has only two SATA ports that say SATA1, SATA2. Does that mean I can only attach only two HDDs at a time? If no, how to add more of them?



To attach more SATA hDDs you need the 4PIN to SATA Power cable like:
*www.chillblast.com/images//d_3439.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 25, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> I am using WD Caviar Green 1TB SATA HDD just because of these reports. Do not want to take any chances. I have never heard of WD HDDs giving such issues.


Then here it from me.

I have both Seagate HDD and WD.
Both my HDDS died under warranty.

Seagate gave me time to recover data but WD just died.
I lost 930GB of precious data with it. Who cares if its under warranty or not. What is more precious to you data or HDD? U can always buy a new HDD but data?

I'm still in process of getting those from net


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> What is more precious to you data or HDD? U can always buy a new HDD but data?



Data is more important....its better if we archive old data in DVDs etc


----------



## static_x (Jun 25, 2010)

^^ I Agree...its always better to take backup...disk will never ask for its make or brand name before failure...buy any you like but keep on monitoring your disks continuously...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2010)

static_x said:


> ^^ I Agree...its always better to take backup...disk will never ask for its make or brand name before failure...buy any you like* but keep on monitoring your disks continuously*...


ya there are auto monitoring systems ...such as HDDinfo...HDDinspector etc
but they r not 100% reliable...


----------



## static_x (Jun 25, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> WD gives 5yrs of warranty





KaranTh85 said:


> ya there are auto monitoring systems ...such as HDDinfo...HDDinspector etc
> but they r not 100% reliable...



But atleast you'll get a fair idea about your disk's health and performance..I use HD Sentinal Pro and its really good one...


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 25, 2010)

I keep a copy of my very important data (around 35 GB) on both my HDDs and synchronise them every 7-10 days. However, this is not a good option if one has important data of more than 100-200 GB. I can afford it because 35GB really doesn't matter much when I have around 700 GB of space. (Actual capacity of 500GB + 250GB HDD)
All these problems will be resolved when Blu-ray becomes cheap. we will be able to take backups of permanent data very easily.

May the prices fall like water from Niagra


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 25, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Then here it from me.
> 
> I have both Seagate HDD and WD.
> Both my HDDS died under warranty.
> ...



If data is so important to you then why you are not going for RAID setup.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 25, 2010)

@Cool Buddy ...hehehe Amen.

But for now, taking cue from rhitwick, I will keep all my "more important" data in Seagate (500+160GB HDDs) and all worthless items (movies etc.) in 1TB WD HDD. 
static_x, thanks for that, I will have to goto my vendor for that kind of connector, plus SATA data cable too...


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 25, 2010)

Gauravs90 said:


> If data is so important to you then why you are not going for RAID setup.



I'm not comfortable about internal drives. If my OS crashes the whole data is blocked until I fix my machine. Hence I prefer external backup.

In fact, when WD replaced my drive they sent me 1TB mirrored drive (2 500GB drives). Now I had the option to go RAID1, but then I'm limited to 500GB only. I had so much data that I had to opt for RAID0 and kept my finger crossed.

Till now its working properly. Again its filled till 970GB 
I've to buy another one, to take backup of backup.



gagan007 said:


> @Cool Buddy ...hehehe Amen.
> 
> But for now, taking cue from rhitwick, I will keep all my "more important" data in Seagate (500+160GB HDDs) and all worthless items (movies etc.) in 1TB WD HDD.
> static_x, thanks for that, I will have to goto my vendor for that kind of connector, plus SATA data cable too...


In my case its the opposite, my most important data are my movies


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 25, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> I'm not comfortable about internal drives. If my OS crashes the whole data is blocked until I fix my machine. Hence I prefer external backup.
> 
> In fact, when WD replaced my drive they sent me 1TB mirrored drive (2 500GB drives). Now I had the option to go RAID1, but then I'm limited to 500GB only. I had so much data that I had to opt for RAID0 and kept my finger crossed.
> 
> ...


You are taking risk in RAID0. If one drive fails all data will lost.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> If my OS crashes the whole data is blocked until I fix my machine. Hence I prefer external backup.


if ur OS crashes then u can take the backup thru bootable CD such as Bart PE
or Ubuntu Live OS CD


----------



## Revolution (Jun 27, 2010)

Try Samsong HDDs.....


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 27, 2010)

My samsung 80GB HDD faile 3 days back after 4 yrs of faithfull service


----------

